# Chinese Watch Enthusiast Association - Watch #2



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to show you my new income. It was an accidental buy, I liked the 3D renders, it was stated it's a limited edition of 199 pcs. Then I contacted the seller, he redirected me to QQ (chat program mainly in China), and after a long chat I decided I can trust him (You know the rule "buy the seller, not the watch"). Today the watch arrived :yahoo:

The movement is ST2130, Seagull's clone of ETA 2824-2. The look is astonish, doesn't matter the case is 40 mm, the watch is so elegant and discreet. Every detail is very well designed, and perfect quality control is obvious - label, logo, even the alignment of the figure of the date on the box. The hands are nicely blued.










As might be expected - signed crown and clasp










The back is a real beauty:










Did You recognize my name on the back? *ç±³ç½-æ-¯æ‹‰å¤«* :yes:










And now ...... about a problem - the crown is not so well designed and there's no gap between it and the case, so can't be used without a tool:

Here's the crown in a base position:










The crown have to be corrected to some sloped shape from the case side, so I'll have to visit a watchmaker.

Excluding this, the watch is an absolute hit for $ 100. The movement not only guarantees precision and stability, but also ease of maintenance.

The watch arrived with a box with a logo and a certificate with a number. It's interesting that all the numbers, containing 4 (in Chinese 4 sounds like "death", so is regarded as 'unlucky' digit), that's why on the back is stated xxx/232, while the real number is 199.

And of course - a wrist-shot:










Regards, Miro.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I like the look! Nice and simple. Don't mind the crown tbh... it's the right style for the case.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I can't really fault that watch, it is excellently presented and tix lots of boxes. :yes:

For me, the only slight "improvement" would be a bigger date window and at three not four, but that's a minor niggle, and probably I'm being very traditional :notworthy:


----------



## annigirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I like the style!Most attractive,you can sign your name on the watch. :yes:


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

looks very nice and elegant watches in my opinion much nicer that are plain/simpler plus nice and classy


----------



## cp-easylife (Oct 19, 2012)

miroman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd like to show you my new income. It was an accidental buy, I liked the 3D renders, it was stated it's a limited edition of 199 pcs. Then I contacted the seller, he redirected me to QQ (chat program mainly in China), and after a long chat I decided I can trust him (You know the rule "buy the seller, not the watch"). Today the watch arrived :yahoo:
> 
> ...


Wow, I have ever seen it is a shop, it is so beautiful designed, Big love :notworthy:


----------

